# hard drive caddy?



## mdh83 (Aug 8, 2018)

This is probably a stupid question but i have a laptop and was wondering if the hard drive caddy can have static build up that can cause esd damge if touched or exposed to static? i know these are made of aluminum. 

heres a few pics of the one i have!


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I've never had that problem with HD enclosures. Is there more to the story?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Not likely. A caddy is normally secured to the computer chassis which is itself grounded.


----------



## mdh83 (Aug 8, 2018)

ok but i have one that is out of the laptop


----------



## mdh83 (Aug 8, 2018)

its out of the laptop and was not sure if it could conduct enough static to cause damage to the hdd when replaced like if its dropped on the carpet or you rub your shirt against it etc. without the drive in it!


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I seriously doubt it could acquire enough static to cause an issue.

I have lost count of how many HDD I have swapped out of PCs and laptops (both on carpeted and solid floors) and have never had and issue.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Though I often did not do it, the human involved in computer repairs should always be wearing a grounding bracelet. 



The drive is grounded through the power connector and if the drive is attached to the rails it should be grounded through the power connector and the screws that hold it in place.


The properly grounded human dissipates any static when they touch the naked rails.


Did that answer what ever question you had?


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Very (very x2) small chance.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Static discharge causes damage when it's concentrated. Ie, discharge directly through a chip. It's not a concern when it's spread across the entire device, nearly instantaneously. That's partially why it's clad in metal. Don't touch any pins, or the flat surfaces of circuit boards and your risks fall to almost non-existant. Edges of circuit boards are typically designed to equalize a difference in static charge safely, within reason. Obviously its not stopping a lightning strike. Same goes with the caddy. 

The reason for the grounding straps is to attempt to remain at the same level as any ungrounded components. 

Cheers!


----------

